# Skirt making



## jellyfish (Feb 9, 2007)

I saw a girl today wearing a skirt that looked like it was made out of a super hero pattern pillow case. It was actually pretty cute. It gave me an idea though - i love wearing skirts and i decided on the way home today I'm going to stop and buy a bunch of fun fabric and make a bunch of skirts out of them. Anyone have or know where i could find a cute skirt pattern? Preferably something pretty simple, lengthwise just below the knee would be great.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 10, 2007)

I've made skirts before. I didn't use a pattern though, i just took a skirt I liked and sort of made my own pattern based on it. That way i knew I'd be happy with the way it fit.


----------



## jade (Feb 13, 2007)

You could add fun things to them like lace trim or beads. Sounds like a fun project. I think i might have to try this as well. Post some pictures! I want to see how they turn out.


----------



## sandalwood (Mar 19, 2007)

Fun idea! Post pics once you get some made!


----------

